# Goat approved picnic bench



## Crazy For Critters (May 9, 2018)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Ooh, my goats are demanding this RIGHT NOW!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Perfect for them!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That's great! You don't even have to sweep off the "berries".


----------



## Crazy For Critters (May 9, 2018)

Yup, the berries drop right through!:haha:


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That.is.so.CUTE!


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

Love this!!! What a great idea, shouldn’t collect the poopers!!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

my goats would love that! Great idea!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

What a cute picture and adorable goats


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I love this, I be my two would love it.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

awww cute!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

my does are too competitive to have three of them on the same picnic table lol they will end up pushing someone off


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Same here. They make it a mission to push the others off. My 3 wethers only allow one king of the hill, at a time. Silly boys.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! What a find! Where did you get it? How much did it cost?

I always keep an eye out for these extruded metal tables and benches but have yet to find one at a good price for goats. I hate all the wooden stuff in my pens, gets too soggy and I refuse to paint it!


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

I just wanna scratch their little heads. . .


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Love their faces


----------

